# Hulk vs Thor vs Iron man



## themg3 (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



SPOILER ALERT
If u didn't watch the avengers movie you shouldn't open this thread 

Well this is their incarnation in the marvel cinematic universe,

All feats from movies of their appearances cou


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 28, 2012)

Pretty sure this comes down to Thor vs The Hulk which Thor should win IMO.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2012)

I will read this thread and if someone spoils (no spoiler tags) Avengers movie for me I will murder them


----------



## themg3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hulk has better feats than thor in terms of destructive force, how would thor beat him? When they fought in the movie it seemed hulk was more powerful




*Spoiler*: __ 




Thor was struggling with loki
Hulk outright humiliated him
, literally


----------



## Ulti (Apr 28, 2012)

Don't worry Fluttershy no spoilers in my post 

But the bit where Hulk and Thor kick the shit out of those aliens and all of a a sudden and without a beat Hulk just punches him away made me laugh out loud.


----------



## Adamant soul (Apr 28, 2012)

themg3 said:


> Hulk has better feats than thor in terms of destructive force, how would thor beat him? When they fought in the movie it seemed hulk was more powerful
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was thinking more due to Thor's other powers like Flight and lightning blasts, I know he wouldn't take the Hulk in a straight fist-to-fist brawl. Haven't watched the Avengers yet so I'll have to take your word for that but if you're referring to the Thor movie where he had trouble with Loki that was more due to the fact he didn't want to fight his own brother. The moment he got serious he kicked Loki's ass.


----------



## themg3 (Apr 28, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> I was thinking more due to Thor's other powers like Flight and lightning blasts, I know he wouldn't take the Hulk in a straight fist-to-fist brawl. Haven't watched the Avengers yet so I'll have to take your word for that but if you're referring to the Thor movie where he had trouble with Loki that was more due to the fact he didn't want to fight his own brother. The moment he got serious he kicked Loki's ass.



Yeah I'm talking about the avengers, even though in film thor was holding back in their fight,
In the movie there was a straight up fight between hulk and thor, but you'll have to see for urself


----------



## jetwaterluffy1 (Apr 28, 2012)

themg3, use the  button, and you get this: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



random text


----------



## Shozan (Apr 28, 2012)

If this is about the Disney shit movies then.... Stark finds a way to outsmart Hulk and then it's Iron Man vs. Thor.

Mjolnir up the ass!


----------



## themg3 (Apr 28, 2012)

jetwaterluffy1 said:


> themg3, use the  button, and you get this:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks but I tried that a few times but it didn't work,




Shozan said:


> If this is about the Disney shit movies then.... Stark finds a way to outsmart Hulk and then it's Iron Man vs. Thor.
> 
> Mjolnir up the ass!



You sir, do not Quality 


*Spoiler*: __ 



got it to work, thanks jetwaterluffy!, any way hulk tanked a fall from the helcarier where as thor couldn't, so hulk has more firepower and durability


----------



## Soledad Eterna (Apr 28, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



 Hulk wins with high difficulty. Iron Man was giving problems to Thor, though it was because Thor overloaded him with lightning, giving Tony a power boost that allowed him to survive long enough for Cap to convince them to stop fighting, otherwise, Iron Man was the one recieving all the damage while his attacks didn't do that much to Thor. Hulk was Thor's equal but he eventually did surpass his strength and started beating the living stuff out of him, it was only because Hulk felt off the ship they were in that they stopped fighting. Hulk also demolished Loki without difficulty, and he gave Thor a pretty good fight. So, again, Hulk should win.


----------



## Kirito (Apr 28, 2012)

Two words.

HULK. SMASH.


----------



## themg3 (Apr 29, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Hulk wins with high difficulty. Iron Man was giving problems to Thor, though it was because Thor overloaded him with lightning, giving Tony a power boost that allowed him to survive long enough for Cap to convince them to stop fighting, otherwise, Iron Man was the one recieving all the damage while his attacks didn't do that much to Thor. Hulk was Thor's equal but he eventually did surpass his strength and started beating the living stuff out of him, it was only because Hulk felt off the ship they were in that they stopped fighting. Hulk also demolished Loki without difficulty, and he gave Thor a pretty good fight. So, again, Hulk should win.




*Spoiler*: __ 



 exaclty what I've been saying, Hulk is also a lot more durable judging by both their respective falls, thor couldn't tank the fall and needed to escape the room to survive, hulk didn't need shit


----------



## Stilzkin (Apr 29, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




The movie seems to point to the Hulk as being the strongest.

I don't think this is really a match unless someone wants to say Thor's flight will be an overwhelming advantage.


----------



## feebas_factor (Apr 29, 2012)

Stilzkin said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Well, flight + ranged attacks (lightning), _maybe_. Hulk certainly didn't seem to like being pelted by ranged energy attacks in the movie, and there's not much he can do short of throwing debris or trying to close the distance. If Thor had CIS turned off he'd fight Hulk from a range, not go up close with his hammer where he can just get punched in the face.


----------



## Surtur (Apr 29, 2012)

I'd say Hulk and Thor just stalemate each other, though there might be a reason to think he could eventually wear Hulk down with ranged attacks(hard to say, haven't seen the movie yet).  Unless Thor is dumb enough to fly within range and try to engage the guy in a fist fight.  Which who knows, this version of Thor might not be too smart, though in his own movie he didn't seem that stupid.

Iron Man can just sit in the corner and watch.


----------



## randomsurfer (Apr 29, 2012)

The movie isn't out yet, how do you even know the storyline?


----------



## Xelloss (Apr 29, 2012)

The movie isn't out of the US, on other countries is out since last friday (a bit before if you to the premier).


----------



## Lina Inverse (Apr 30, 2012)

It isn't out in the US yet but it's showing like crazy here in the Philippines

How did that happen


----------



## hammer (Apr 30, 2012)

its out in china in english

I think I should watch it before I post anymore


----------



## randomsurfer (Apr 30, 2012)

That sucks. If only they have the same mentality as those Japanese companies, as in if we make it first, we should enjoy it 1st (it is true for the Japanese).


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

Thor could have torn both of them


----------



## Cooler (May 1, 2012)

Thor has better destructive feats, Hulk has better durability and Tony is pretty much fodder here. 

some

3:10 Thor does this and the Hulk is done.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

Thor was weakened in avengers. I dunno why, but he looked more kick ass powerful in "Thor"


----------



## BrandoM (May 1, 2012)

Thor had much better feats in Avengers than his own movie, and his lightning had the strength of Hulk's punches, both one-shotting a large alien ship. 

The flight advantage is the key here. Hulk is slightly stronger, but Thor can fly up and keep pounding him with Hulk - Punch level lightning, playing keepaway, to get the win.


----------



## themg3 (May 1, 2012)

jNdee said:


> Thor was weakened in avengers. I dunno why, but he looked more kick ass powerful in "Thor"



He was a shit ton more impressive in avengers, in thor he was just stomping fodder, not being able to one shot hulk or iron man doesn't mean he's weaker, just that his opponents are stronger
He held Hulks fist and took a blow from him and lived to tell the tale, Thor is on the powerlevel he should be in the film, Whedon made sure to make every1 as powerful as they should be, you don't see Cap fighting anyone do you?

I still see hulk winning this match, He can literally tank anything from Thor, except maybe his most powerful blasts, but his casual ones won't do much, and Thor can take one, but not a barrage of punches from hulk, he's just not as durable


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

themg3 said:


> He was a shit ton more impressive in avengers, in thor he was just stomping fodder, not being able to one shot hulk or iron man doesn't mean he's weaker, just that his opponents are stronger
> He held Hulks fist and took a blow from him and lived to tell the tale, Thor is on the powerlevel he should be in the film, Whedon made sure to make every1 as powerful as they should be, you don't see Cap fighting anyone do you?
> 
> I still see hulk winning this match, He can literally tank anything from Thor, except maybe his most powerful blasts, but his casual ones won't do much, and Thor can take one, but not a barrage of punches from hulk, he's just not as durable




Fuck hulk. Can't even lift Mjolnir 

Thor whit his armor in Thor is better than his armor in avengers


----------



## themg3 (May 1, 2012)

jNdee said:


> Fuck hulk. Can't even lift Mjolnir
> 
> Thor whit his armor in Thor is better than his armor in avengers



 Now your just messing with me, Avengers armour was much more badass 

And try Not to post Spoilers, people don't know hulk couldn't lift mjolnir in the movie


----------



## jNdee~ (May 1, 2012)

themg3 said:


> Now your just messing with me, Avengers armour was much more badass
> 
> And try Not to post Spoilers, people don't know hulk couldn't lift mjolnir in the movie



let's post spoiler tags in our posts


*Spoiler*: _CONTAINS SPOILER MOTHERFUCKERS_ 



 I wonder why thor didn't use the fucking whirlwind against hulk. Pretty sure he was holding back in their skirmish


----------



## eaebiakuya (May 1, 2012)

H2H = Hulk 

With Blasts Thor wins imo.


----------



## familyparka (May 1, 2012)

Thor Places Mjolnir on Hulk.

Thor wins.

How is everyone ignoring that?.

BTW, the "Hulk owned Loki and Thor didn't" argument is retarded, Thor fucks Loki up and everyone knows it, the only reason he didn't is that he didn't wanted to kill his own brother. And that is shown over and over.

Cmon guys, thought you where smarter than that


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 2, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Thor Places Mjolnir on Hulk.
> 
> Thor wins.
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



It won't be that easy to put his hammer over him. Specially since he also has to fight Iron Man. Hulk still wins, he one shotted a serpent chitauris with one punch while Thor needed to heavily charge up his hammer to do the same. Also, in their little fight, Hulk started to dominate in the end.





Cooler said:


> Thor has better destructive feats, Hulk has better durability and Tony is pretty much fodder here.
> 
> density
> 
> 3:10 Thor does this and the Hulk is done.



You realize that Hulk has now more feats, right?


----------



## Cooler (May 2, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> You realize that Hulk has now more feats, right?




*Spoiler*: __ 



Yes but his greatest durability feat doesn't match well with Thors best destructive feat and it resulted in Hulk turning back into Banner.


----------



## familyparka (May 2, 2012)

Cooler said:


> ]Yes but his greatest durability feat doesn't match well with Thors best destructive feat and it resulted in Hulk turning back into Banner.



Actually, Hulk has shown by far to have the greatest durability of them all, with the "surviving a fall from the ship without a single scratch" feat.

Still, Thor and Hulk both own Tony first, since he can fly and appears so to be a threat. Then Thor places Mjolnir over Hulk.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 2, 2012)

If Thor throws his Hammer at Hulk, would he be able to swat/punch it away...?


----------



## familyparka (May 2, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> If Thor throws his Hammer at Hulk, would he be able to swat/punch it away...?



By no means I think


----------



## themg3 (May 2, 2012)

Thor probably won't have the time to even think about putting his hammer on hulk, and its much easier said than done


----------



## Chuck (May 2, 2012)

Black Widow solos 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Hulk & Thor bash Stark's armor in. Thor slaps Hulk with his hammer and let's him carry it while proceeds to bash him too.
Thor mid-high difficulty.


----------



## Cooler (May 2, 2012)

familyparka said:


> Actually, Hulk has shown by far to have the greatest durability of them all, with the "surviving a fall from the ship without a single scratch" feat.
> 
> Still, Thor and Hulk both own Tony first, since he can fly and appears so to be a threat. Then Thor places Mjolnir over Hulk.



Already said Hulk has the best durability, still not enough to tank Thor best hit. And even if he does the feat of falling from 30,000 feet while impressive also knocked him an unconscious and turned him back to Banner. He can survive a gun shot through the mouth but he ain't coming back from being flattened by Thor. The frost giant feat is town+ level destruction, Hulk ain't shrugging that off.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 2, 2012)

told ya thor will rape


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

H2H - Hulk, though I think Thor wasn't going all out in their brawl, still Hulk impressed me more

overall match - Thor probably high-diff if he spams lightning



I've seen the movie now


----------



## themg3 (May 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> H2H - Hulk, though I think Thor wasn't going all out in their brawl, still Hulk impressed me more
> 
> overall match - Thor probably high-diff if he spams lightning
> 
> ...



Hope u had enuf scarjo to satisfy ur "needs" 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I just can't imagine a scenario where thor wins, unless the distance is huge and hulk couldn't reach Thor at all, hulk has the falling feat from both avengers and incredible hulk, a casual punch one shotted the chitauri serpent, and was starting to dominate thor in their initial skirmish, plus the fact that a barrage of punches from hulk should end Thor seeing he was hurt by a single punch,

I Forgot Ironman was in the fight, he could serve as a distraction


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 2, 2012)

> I just can't imagine a scenario where thor wins, unless the distance is huge and hulk couldn't reach Thor at all, hulk has the falling feat from both avengers and incredible hulk, a casual punch one shotted the chitauri serpent, and was starting to dominate thor in their initial skirmish, plus the fact that a barrage of punches from hulk should end Thor seeing he was hurt by a single punch,



*Spoiler*: __ 



if movie Thor goes in H2H all macho he will lose .. IC he will do it btw, so that he loses


but exploring other possibilities - staying away shouldn't be much of a problem if he's not being an idiot about it and then spam spam spam lightning .. maybe not high-diff win then, but 50/50 at least







> Hope u had enuf scarjo to satisfy ur "needs"


oh yes 

it was certainly a Whedon movie


----------



## themg3 (May 2, 2012)

Fluttershy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This I can agree with, I somehow have a feeling Thor will have a huge powerboost in his next film, Whedon did a very good job portraying the characters exact powerlevel, I mean some of the audience like a friend of mine thought Thor was Captain america level, and hulk would rip him apart, nice to see that didn't happen, #end of useless offtopic rant,

So its a toss up between hulk and Thor



> oh yes
> 
> it was certainly a Whedon movie



That it certainly was


----------



## Xrdv (May 3, 2012)

I would go with the Hulk.

Hulk seened more powerfull overall.

Hulk powned Loki hard, gave Thor that little nudge that sent him flying after that fight they were teamming up (in central station I think) and survived a fall from roughly the altitute of the helicarrier (something both Loki and Thor appeared unsure they themselfs could survive)


----------



## jNdee~ (May 3, 2012)

Do you really guys think Thor was going all out?


----------



## Xrdv (May 3, 2012)

jNdee said:


> Do you really guys think Thor was going all out?



Even if he wasn't:
Unquantifiable is unquantifiable


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2012)

jNdee said:


> Do you really guys think Thor was going all out?



What makes you say he wasn't?


----------



## familyparka (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> What makes you say he wasn't?



1. The fact that he was trying to calm Hulk by talking to him while fighting
2. Read the above and replace "Hulk" with "Loki"


----------



## jNdee~ (May 3, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> What makes you say he wasn't?



He doesn't want to destroy hulk.

He wants to bring back loke peacefully


----------



## Soledad Eterna (May 3, 2012)

It makes sense with Loki, but not with Hulk, specially since he looked excited when he fought him.


(That came out wrong)


----------



## familyparka (May 4, 2012)

Soledad Eterna said:


> It makes sense with Loki, but not with Hulk, specially since he looked excited when he fought him.


 


familyparka said:


> 1. *The fact that he was trying to calm Hulk by talking to him while fighting*
> 2. Read the above and replace "Hulk" with "Loki"



I wonder when did I mention anything about Hulk


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 4, 2012)

Honestly its been a week since I saw the movie but did Thor hit Hulk with his hammer and what was the effect on Hulk?

I just cant remember...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 4, 2012)

a regular fist hit only jerked Hulk's head sideways, a hammer hit knocked him back a bit, into the jet onboard the helicarrier

Thor was sent flying most of the time


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 4, 2012)

Hmm...okay. So he never hit Hulk with a lightning-charged hammer swing, which would either knock him further back or stun him for longer. 

Im sure Thor could take it if he plays it smart, with Lightning Bolts, telekinetic Mjolnir throws and even charged hammer swings to stun Hulk long enough to place Mjolnir on Hulks body and pin him for the win.


----------



## familyparka (May 4, 2012)

Waking Dreamer said:


> Hmm...okay. So he never hit Hulk with a lightning-charged hammer swing, which would either knock him further back or stun him for longer.
> 
> Im sure Thor could take it if he plays it smart, with Lightning Bolts, telekinetic Mjolnir throws and even charged hammer swings to stun Hulk long enough to place Mjolnir on Hulks body and pin him for the win.



Oooor Thor places his hammer on Hulk and he wins :I


----------



## Gone (May 4, 2012)

Finally saw the movie. Iron Man I dont think is even in the running, he did ok against Thor, but I think it was pretty clear his armor was wearing down, where as Thor was not.

As far as Thor vs Hulk goes, in a physical brawl the Hulk was crushing him. I was actually thinking about this match all during the big alien battle at the end. I was pretty impressed with Hulk one shotting the giant alien ship with a single punch, but then Thors lightning aoe at the portal was also worth consideration.

In the end (for me at least) it comes down to how much damage Thors lightning would do to the Hulk. If Thor spamming it is enough to bring him down then Thor wins, but if the Hulks durability and regen (does he have regen in the movies?) are too much, then eventually he will get angry/strong enough to paste Thor.



Waking Dreamer said:


> place Mjolnir on Hulks body and pin him for the win.



Idk if that would work tbh. The movies seem to be based more on the ultimate verse than the 616 Marvel universe, and IIRC ultimate Hulk lifted the hammer. I would have liked to see if he could have gotten it off his hand given a bit more time.

In any case he can always just smash the ground beneath himself to make a way out.


----------



## themg3 (May 4, 2012)

I'm a little Curious, does anyone think Thor could beat Abomination from the incredible hulk? I would love to see something like that


----------



## eaebiakuya (May 4, 2012)

I dont think Hulk can lift the hammer. In Thor movie was clear: only who is whorty can lift the hammer. In Avengers Hulk tried and failed.

Abomination is like Hulk equal.


----------



## Zeno (May 4, 2012)

Hulk uses critical pain followed by air critical thunderclap 
Someone tell me they know these attacks from somewhere.
If were talking about the movie versions, compare Thor vs Loki to Hulk vs Loki.

"PUNY GOD"


----------



## jNdee~ (May 4, 2012)

Zengetto said:


> Hulk uses critical pain followed by air critical thunderclap
> Someone tell me they know these attacks from somewhere.
> If were talking about the movie versions, compare Thor vs Loki to Hulk vs Loki.
> 
> "PUNY GOD"



Thor could have one shotted Loki if he isn't his sworn bro


----------



## Zeno (May 4, 2012)

Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 4, 2012)

Does Thor have better durability than his brother?

Also, Loki getting tagged by Hulk was due to classic villain monologuing and arrogance. Would it be that easy for Hulk to grab hold of Thor - unless we assume Thor is going to have his guard down against an ally like Hulk, just as is in the train station.


----------



## Zeno (May 4, 2012)

Imagine Hulk using critical pain on Loki


----------



## eaebiakuya (May 4, 2012)

Thor seems to have better phisical attributes than his bother. He always owned him in fights (thor and avengers), and in the fight against Frost Giants, we saw he was stronger than any other asgardian.

And after Hulk attack, Loki didnt have any major damage.


----------



## Zeno (May 4, 2012)

Yeah cuz not even breaking the floor would cause Loki that much damage.


----------



## jNdee~ (May 4, 2012)

eaebiakuya said:


> Thor seems to have better phisical attributes than his bother. He always owned him in fights (thor and avengers), and in the fight against Frost Giants, we saw he was stronger than any other asgardian.
> 
> And after Hulk attack, Loki didnt have any major damage.



thor was just playing with the giants


----------



## KazeYama (May 4, 2012)

Trying to powerscale Thor vs. Hulk from Loki vs. Hulk is stupid. Thor will always hold back against his brother, plus he and his brother each know the others moves so well it helps equalize the fight. 

Thor was totally dominant in the Avengers movie. He got stabbed by Loki just to show he was kind of vulnerable and Hulk gave him a bloody nose but that was all. Plus he was fighting Hulk barehanded, he never even used Mjolnir full strength since he was inside the helicarrier. Thor going all out is greater than hulk the movies stayed accurate to the comics in terms of the power levels.


----------



## DarkLord Omega (May 4, 2012)

Saw the movie, Ironman may have taken damage, but firing lightning at him is a bad move as the armor would just recharge. So for thor its basically a close combat brawl where both are arguable equal, but with Hulk it won't matter as Hulk would win in the end.


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 5, 2012)

I dont think Ironman's suit would handle continual / multiple lightning strikes. One strike pushed it to 400% which allowed him to just hang with Thor for a bit. Two or Three more of those would certainly wear-out the armor beyond functionality, not including direct hammer damage it would take from Thor in a continual fight.

Not sure how much of an upgrade his final battle suit is compared to the one that he fought Thor with though...


----------



## EvilMoogle (May 5, 2012)

My thoughts since I've seen the movie:


*Spoiler*: _Iron Man_ 




Seemed pretty conclusive that Iron Man's outgunned here.  Thor was mangling Iron Man's armor with his bare hands but the conclusive proof was when Iron Man attempted to attack one of the worms and Jarvis told him something like "your energy will run out before you pierce the armor."

Thor and Hulk had no such problems and were able to take hits from one another so I think Iron Man's out of the picture here.





*Spoiler*: _Thor_ 




Thor probably has the best destruction feat in the movie with his super-lightning blast, but it does take some time to charge up.

Strength wise Hulk is clearly stronger: reference when Hulk and Thor were busting up on the same worm.  Hulk had little problem tearing it apart, Thor was less effective (until Hulk gave him a "nail").

Pretty sure melee goes against Thor, but Thor is more maneuverable.





*Spoiler*: _Hulk_ 




From above it's pretty clear to me Hulk has the best raw power, and durability on the same level.  His main problem is he's the least maneuverable of the three.

_If_ he can get a get a hand on Thor, I suspect Thor will fare little better than Loki.




_If_ Thor can buy enough time to get his "big guns" out, I'd give it to Thor.
If Thor tries to go to melee with Hulk, I give it to Hulk.

If Thor and Hulk kill each other and Iron Man's smart enough to stay out of the fighting he wins 

Given the personality of Thor from the movies I'd guess he'd try to duke it out with Hulk first, and I just don't see that working well for him.  I call it for Hulk most of the time.


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Captain America could defeat them all with patriotic pride. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



He's also worthy enough to wield mjolnir


----------



## jNdee~ (May 6, 2012)

Ghost_of_Gashir said:


> Captain America could defeat them all with patriotic pride.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Adamantine Shield > Mjolnir


----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

Why not wield both?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 6, 2012)




----------



## Ghost_of_Gashir (May 6, 2012)

I bet Batman still found a way to beat him.


----------



## Lord Raizen (May 6, 2012)

First off Lol @ the notion of Tony Stark "outsmarting" the Hulk. There's nothing that Stark can do to the Hulk to win.




familyparka said:


> Thor Places Mjolnir on Hulk.
> 
> Thor wins.
> 
> ...



You're ignoring the fact that even in the Thor movie, Thor was not able to defeat Loki easily. Yes, in H2H he always over powers Loki. Eventually.

But it's never simple, stop exaggerating the difference between them. 



Waking Dreamer said:


> If Thor throws his Hammer at Hulk, would he be able to swat/punch it away...?



He would be knocked back/down but it wouldn't harm him much if at all.




jNdee said:


> Thor could have one shotted Loki if he isn't his sworn bro



No, he couldn't have. Try actually using evidence from the movie to come to a conclusion.



Waking Dreamer said:


> Does Thor have better durability than his brother?
> 
> Also, Loki getting tagged by Hulk was due to classic villain monologuing and arrogance. Would it be that easy for Hulk to grab hold of Thor - unless we assume Thor is going to have his guard down against an ally like Hulk, just as is in the train station.



You're logic is unsound.

Yes Loki can nornally use illusions to avoid being tagged, but it doesn't mean you can simply chalk Hulk's victory up to monologuing and arrogance.

If Loki were a humble mute, he still wouldn't ever be capable of holding a candle to the Hulk, so the fact that Thor still struggles with Loki is proof that the Hulk is superior to Thor.

Lastly, you're all forgetting that everything Hulk accomplished in Avengers was his essentially his "Base" strength level. The power he starts out with upon transforming. Nothing ever really made him angrier to the point where he would begin to grow.

Something like relentless lightning from Thor would certainly pissed Hulk off and he'd be even more powerful than he was in the movie. One thing outta be obvious, nothing demonstrated in any of those movies could bring him down.

Hulk takes this entire match with moderate difficulty.


----------



## Kurou (May 6, 2012)

Actually, him grabbing  Loki like that was due to his arrogance/bitching. The guy literally stopped to complain about his treatment and as a result, Hulk told him to shut the fuck up/getoverit by repeatedly slamming him into the ground.


----------



## cnorwood (May 7, 2012)

the only feat worth mentioning in the movie


----------



## Waking Dreamer (May 7, 2012)

Lord Raizen said:


> Something like relentless lightning from Thor would certainly pissed Hulk off and he'd be even more powerful than he was in the movie. One thing outta be obvious, nothing demonstrated in any of those movies could bring him down.



Lightning attacks are there to serve as a stunning maneuver against Hulk, as a barrage of projectile attacks was enough to keep Hulk defensive in one position.

As Hulk stops swinging Thor places Mjolnir on Hulk's shoulder or he could even throw Mjolnir straight down onto Hulk who would at least get slammed flat onto the pavement. From there he pins him for the win - in a TKO manner.


----------

